# Interne HDD über BIOS deaktivieren?



## Pain5tar (19. Juli 2016)

*Interne HDD über BIOS deaktivieren?*

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meiner internen Festplatte.

Momentan besitze ich zwei 850 EVO SSD's (250GB + 500GB). Diese sind meine einzigen Festplatten die ich täglich im Betrieb habe. 
Jedoch besitze ich neben den zwei SSD's auch noch eine 1TB große "Seagate Barracuda HDD". Nun möchte ich die Festplatte lediglich als Datengrab nutzen, da sie den Start verzögert und unnötig laut ist. Meine momentane Lösung ist es, sie nur dann anzuschließen, wenn ich sie wirklich brauche. Ansonsten sind die Kabel gezogen.

Die oben genannte 'Lösung' ist aber sehr mühselig, da ich ständig den PC auf und wieder zu machen muss. Nun wollte ich also fragen ob sich das ganze auch anders regeln lassen würde, z.B. dass ich über das BIOS steuere ob die HDD starten soll, oder nicht. Somit könnte ich Strom sparen, dem Lärm entgehen und über einen Tastendruck entscheiden ob ich sie brauche oder nicht.

In der Theorie hört sich das für mich plausibel an, jedoch besitze ich nicht das Wissen um das ganze clever in die Tat umzusetzen.

Aus diesem Grund wäre ich über eure Hilfe und eure Tipps sowie Erfahrungen über das Thema wirklich dankbar!


----------



## Defenz0r (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Interne HDD über BIOS deaktivieren?*

Solang man die HDD nicht anspricht geht die sowieso automatisch in sleep Modus und verstummt.
Kannst sie laufen lassen, jedoch greife nur auf die HDD zu wenn du sie benoetigst.


----------



## Pain5tar (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Interne HDD über BIOS deaktivieren?*

Wenn ich sie aber angeschlossen lasse, bedeutet das doch dass sie bei jedem Start gebootet wird, also den Start verzögert? Genau dass wollte ich ja hauptsächlich verhindern, sonst trauere ich noch meinen schnellen SSD's nach


----------



## Dorian_WD (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Interne HDD über BIOS deaktivieren?*

Hallo Pain5tar,

Manche BIOS-Versionen erlauben es, die Stromzufuhr zur Festplatte nach bestimmter Zeit der Inaktivität abzuschalten. Alternativ könntest du auch ein Drittanbietertool benutzen, um die HDD auszuschalten.
Hier findest du einen Artikel zum Thema, der dir weiterhelfen kann: Interne Festplatte ausschalten – so geht’s - CHIP

lg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Interne HDD über BIOS deaktivieren?*



Pain5tar schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie aber angeschlossen lasse, bedeutet das doch dass sie bei jedem Start gebootet wird, also *den Start verzögert*?



Äh - nö


----------



## _maxe (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Interne HDD über BIOS deaktivieren?*

Naja schon möglich das der Start verzögert wird, Windows scannt ja sicher nach Festplatten die verfügbar sein sollten.
Aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das du das nicht merken wirst.


----------

